# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Los Ases Acrobatas

## darkd

Hola, a ver que os parece este juego de cartas, antes de decir nada os explico que esta grabado con la cámara del PC que no me dejaba grabar mas de dos minutos y medio sin colgar el ordenador, por eso parece que voy a 300 por hora, normalmente soy así e, jeje, y también se que el c*****l con c**te ba****r es un poco chapucero, pero estaba ya que me suba por las paredes con el maldito ordenador, espero que no me lo tengáis en cuenta, jeje.
Sin mas dilación aqui el juego:



Aqui he vuelto a grabar el video, como lo presento normalmente, espero que os guste, esta vez si:

----------


## mayico

Empezaré diciéndote que me caes simpático, que no tienes mala voz y no te expresas mal, eres suelto, por tanto... Te tiro de la oreja por no hacer una presentación al nivel que seguro se te ve que eres capaz de hacer, pues se te nota soltura, por tanto me permito llamarte vagoooooo para que te cures una presentación mas molona, o te grabes haciéndolo a dos familiares o amigos para ver como te desenvuelves con ellos y como creas el ambiente mágico, ya que en el video lo que es ese ambiente, no se ha creado.

La técnica pues ya lo has explicado, demasiada velocidad como para que salga bien del todo, pero no va mal encaminada, sigue así aunque currandote mas la presentación, pues narrar lo que haces... No mola mucho, no hay intención ni sorpresa por tu parte, no sé lo que querías transmitir con el juego.

Por otro lado iras aprendiendo que tu cara también cuenta cosas en tu magia, tu mirada, cejas, boca, gestos varios, TODO, cuenta algo y transmite, por tanto grábate de cuerpo para arriba que tus calcetines molones... Cuentan menos jiji.

PD: atento que si quiero ser follonero te diré que era el cuatro de picas y la dama de ROMBOS, por tanto al final el juego estaría mal...

----------


## darkd

Jaja admito mis errores, al verme obligado a hacerlo tan deprisa mi tecnica tenia que ser deprisa. Pero, te dire mayico que las cartas si que estan bien, he rrevisado el video dos veces para asegurarme, jeje.
Hoy en cuanto me traigan la videocamara espero gravarlo en condiciones

----------


## MagNity

Darkd, cierto que las cartas están bien, pero eres tu quien pronuncia dama de rombos dando el error. 
Añadir a a la palabras del gran Mayico, que no solo narras lo que haces (cosa que como te dice no aportas entonces nada, sino que además empeoras), sino que además te avanzas a los acontecimientos quitando toda sorpresa y magia que se pueda generar.

Un saludo!

----------


## darkd

jaja vale vale perdon, esque lo había visto sin sonido pensando que era errónea la carta, de todos modos lo he vuelto a subir y he dejado el viejo para que veais la diferencia

----------


## Iban

Te voy a dar un consejo. Consíguete una de éstas:



Es una pistola taser que te mete una descarga como de 200.000 voltios o así y tenla preparada junto al tapete mientras haces un juego de magia.

Escúchate mientras lo haces y si por casualidad te oyes a ti mismo decir "quiero", para, y con toda la calma del mundo coge la pistola taser y date una buena descarga en la lengua.

No tengas miedo, que lo único que te puede pasar es que pierdas el conocimiento, que se te carbonice la lengua, te arda el pelo y te mojes los pantalones.

Pero seguro que no se te ocurre volver a decirlo.

----------

